# Is there a Canadian citizens Militia?



## danno84 (16 Sep 2007)

Hi I was wondering if there is a organized militia group in Canada that is not in service to the Canadian army?  I am thikng of a group similar to the citizens militia in the states.  Thanks!


----------



## medaid (16 Sep 2007)

No. Any form of military or paramilitary organizations here in Canada are linked directly to the Canadian Forces. Citizens can join the Primary Reserves if they do not wish to join the Regular Force. Any form of paramilitary organization that is not part of the CF is strongly discouraged, and is infact violating the law. Bearing arms is not a right here in Canada. Using a fire arm for other then its allowed purpose by law is a Criminal Code offence. Hope that answers your question.


----------



## Yrys (16 Sep 2007)

If you try "militia" search in the home page you will get 51 pages of links...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Sep 2007)

Maybe...................


The Legion of Frontiersmen 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/59492.0.html


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (18 Sep 2007)

> Bearing arms is not a right here in Canada. Using a fire arm for other then its allowed purpose by law is a Criminal Code offence. Hope that answers your question.



And rightly so. There's to many damn guns everywere these days. 

Now if we can just get the illegal weapons out of the criminals hands, we'd all be a happy bunch.


----------



## 1feral1 (18 Sep 2007)

danno84 said:
			
		

> Hi I was wondering if there is a organized militia group in Canada that is not in service to the Canadian army?  I am thikng of a group similar to the citizens militia in the states.  Thanks!



There was/is a mob in Alberta, which did not go down so well. An organised (word used lightly) group of grown men running around in camouflage, webbing, fighting knives with rifles in Canada definatly draws attention, and a ERT visit. Doing such could be thought to be an act of subversion, and in this day in age with Terrs etc, you might end up in serious trouble.

Want to join a Militia, join the Reserves.

My two cents.


----------



## Greymatters (18 Sep 2007)

As has been seen in many other countries, there are those who declare themselves as a protective force, and give themselves the label of 'militia', but few of them are linked to or supported by the government of the land they form themselves in.


----------



## RangerRay (18 Sep 2007)

danno84 said:
			
		

> Hi I was wondering if there is a organized militia group in Canada that is not in service to the Canadian army?  I am thikng of a group similar to the citizens militia in the states.  Thanks!



Like those clowns down at Ruby Ridge?  If there are, they are very few and deep underground.


----------



## geo (18 Sep 2007)

The only militias I know about are the re-enactors...


----------



## Haggis (18 Sep 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Any form of paramilitary organization that is not part of the CF is strongly discouraged, and is infact violating the law. Bearing arms is not a right here in Canada.



Section 70 of the Criminal Code (http://laws.justice.gc.ca/en/showdoc/cs/C-46/bo-ga:l_II-gb:s_70//en?noCookie) reads:

*Unlawful Drilling*
Orders by Governor in Council

70. (1) The Governor in Council may, by proclamation, make orders 

(a) to prohibit assemblies, without lawful authority, of persons for the purpose 

(i) of training or drilling themselves,
(ii) of being trained or drilled to the use of arms, or
(iii) of practising military exercises; or

(b) to prohibit persons when assembled for any purpose from training or drilling themselves or from being trained or drilled.

General or special order

(2) An order that is made under subsection (1) may be general or may be made applicable to particular places, districts or assemblies to be specified in the order. 

Punishment

(3) Every one who contravenes an order made under this section is guilty of an indictable offence and liable to imprisonment for a term not exceeding five years.


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Sep 2007)

Haggis said:
			
		

> 70. (1) The Governor in Council may, by proclamation, make orders
> 
> (a) to prohibit assemblies, without lawful authority, of persons for the purpose
> 
> (i) of training or *drilling* themselves,



Sorry, I get a mental picture of someone with a Black and Decker in their hands, performing trepanation on himself.  ;D


----------



## armyvern (18 Sep 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Sorry, I get a mental picture of someone with a Black and Decker in their hands, performing trepanation on himself.  ;D



Not me. I'm going to start one up all by my lonesome. I too, am having visuals of the uniform of said militia, and of our mode of transport; it may get chilly in winter. 2 wheeled friggin' warriors ... Harley owners only need apply. Perfection.


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Sep 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I too, am having visuals of the uniform of said militia, and of our mode of transport; it may get chilly in winter.



Hmmmm.....a**less chaps?  
My visual was not of the uniform, but of someone "drilling" themsleves.  It just sounds funny.... :


----------



## Teflon (18 Sep 2007)

danno84 said:
			
		

> Hi I was wondering if there is a organized militia group in Canada that is not in service to the Canadian army?  I am thikng of a group similar to the citizens militia in the states.  Thanks!



Why do you want to know?

Just general interest or would you seriously want to join such an a**-clown group?


----------



## Teflon (18 Sep 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Hmmmm.....a**less chaps?
> My visual was not of the uniform, but of someone "drilling" themsleves.  It just sounds funny.... :



What is the obsesion with chaps some people here have?!

Besides arn't all chaps a**less, if they were not wouldn't they be pants?


----------



## armyvern (18 Sep 2007)

Teflon said:
			
		

> What is the obsesion with chaps some people here have?!
> 
> Besides arn't all chaps a**less, if they were not wouldn't they be pants?



Yes, you have discovered the secret!! All chaps are indeed assless; ergo the obsession and the awesomeness of such-said uniform.


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Sep 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> All chaps are indeed assless; ergo the obsession and the awesomeness of such-said uniform.



That might depend on who's wearing them.  ;D


----------



## Haggis (18 Sep 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Yes, you have discovered the secret!! All chaps are indeed assless; ergo the obsession and the awesomeness of such-said uniform.



*THREAD HIJACK ALERT!*


----------



## armyvern (18 Sep 2007)

Haggis said:
			
		

> *THREAD HIJACK ALERT!*



Oh puhhhhhhhleeezzze

Was there ever any doubt it was going to be?? It's radio chatter -- *it's about a Canadian non-military militia * --

If it wasn't me who did it -- Journeyman would have come along and looked after it.  >


----------



## Haggis (18 Sep 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Oh puhhhhhhhleeezzze
> 
> Was there ever any doubt it was going to be?? It's radio chatter -- *it's about a Canadian non-military militia * --
> 
> If it wasn't me who did it -- Journeyman would have come along and looked after it.  >



Yeah, true.  I'm just miffed that somebody beat me to it.   

I just love steering these types into JTF2/ninja/sniper/babySEAL/wannabe areas.


----------



## Greymatters (18 Sep 2007)

*JTF2 - NINJA - SNIPER - BABY SEAL - WANNABE ALERT! *


It's a bit like the goodyear blimp, isnt it?


----------



## SprCForr (19 Sep 2007)

ooo...rubber chaps.


----------



## Teflon (27 Sep 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Yes, you have discovered the secret!! All chaps are indeed assless; ergo the obsession and the awesomeness of such-said uniform.



Sorry for the delay in replying but,... Hey I'm busy

So where's the pictures of this awsome uniform you seem to enjoy so much?  ??? ;D


----------



## deedster (27 Sep 2007)

Teflon said:
			
		

> So where's the pictures of this awsome uniform you seem to enjoy so much?  ??? ;D



Oh nooooooo...not again!  No pictures please, I'm not supposed to get hot flashes while I'm at work


----------



## armyvern (29 Sep 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> Oh nooooooo...not again!  No pictures please, I'm not supposed to get hot flashes while I'm at work



Are you sure?? We have cold showers where I work ...


----------



## Loachman (29 Sep 2007)

retiredgrunt45 said:
			
		

> There's to many damn guns everywere these days.



I don't have anywhere nearly enough.


----------



## Burrows (30 Sep 2007)

Who wants to join my super badass non-CF affiliated militia?  It is also known as the KBFC.  Knights Brotherhood of Frickin Cool, and totally not the Kyle Burrows Fan Club!!!! BELIEVE DAMN IT!


----------



## Adrian_888 (30 Sep 2007)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> Who wants to join my super badass non-CF affiliated militia?  It is also known as the KBFC.  Knights Brotherhood of Frickin Cool, and totally not the Kyle Burrows Fan Club!!!! BELIEVE DAMN IT!



Only if you have a ninja section


----------



## Snaketnk (1 Oct 2007)

Can I drive a JTF2SniperTank?


----------



## beerguy (17 Feb 2016)

danno84 said:
			
		

> Hi I was wondering if there is a organized militia group in Canada that is not in service to the Canadian army?  I am thikng of a group similar to the citizens militia in the states.  Thanks!



In fact. The Last Malicia in Canada was disbanded from Alberta, in the early 80's.  They Had the critical job of being of of the critical checks and baleances on the government, not unlike the media is supposed to.  We are guaranteed the freedom of peacefull assembly, The freedom of association, And thanks to former P.M. Harper, we now finally have the legal right, although we always had a god given birthright, to defend our lives, our loved ones, and our way of life.  Malicias ARE legal, in that any law prohibiting them, is a direct violation, without due cause, of our canadian charter of rights and freedoms.


----------



## RocketRichard (17 Feb 2016)

beerguy said:
			
		

> In fact. The Last Malicia in Canada was disbanded from Alberta, in the early 80's.  They Had the critical job of being of of the critical checks and baleances on the government, not unlike the media is supposed to.  We are guaranteed the freedom of peacefull assembly, The freedom of association, And thanks to former P.M. Harper, we now finally have the legal right, although we always had a god given birthright, to defend our lives, our loved ones, and our way of life.  Malicias ARE legal, in that any law prohibiting them, is a direct violation, without due cause, of our canadian charter of rights and freedoms.



Sigh...


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Feb 2016)

beerguy said:
			
		

> Malicia



Was that intentional??



			
				beerguy said:
			
		

> canadian



You want to go on about rights and freedoms? Then use capitals for proper nouns....like *C*anada.

 :


----------



## brihard (17 Feb 2016)

beerguy said:
			
		

> In fact. The Last Malicia in Canada was disbanded from Alberta, in the early 80's.  They Had the critical job of being of of the critical checks and baleances on the government, not unlike the media is supposed to.  We are guaranteed the freedom of peacefull assembly, The freedom of association, And thanks to former P.M. Harper, we now finally have the legal right, although we always had a god given birthright, to defend our lives, our loved ones, and our way of life.  Malicias ARE legal, in that any law prohibiting them, is a direct violation, without due cause, of our canadian charter of rights and freedoms.



Were your parents related?


----------



## SeaKingTacco (17 Feb 2016)

I smell a freeman...


----------



## Blackadder1916 (17 Feb 2016)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> I smell a freeman...



Okay, take him to task for his grammar, spelling and train of thought, but it is just rude to assume that the quality of his personal hygiene is also deficient.


----------



## dimsum (17 Feb 2016)

beerguy said:
			
		

> In fact. The Last Malicia in Canada was disbanded from Alberta, in the early 80's.  They Had the critical job of being of of the critical checks and baleances on the government, not unlike the media is supposed to.  We are guaranteed the freedom of peacefull assembly, The freedom of association, And thanks to former P.M. Harper, we now finally have the legal right, although we always had a god given birthright, to defend our lives, our loved ones, and our way of life.  Malicias ARE legal, in that any law prohibiting them, is a direct violation, without due cause, of our canadian charter of rights and freedoms.



...are those banjos I hear?


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Feb 2016)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> ...are those banjos I hear?



Yep...  :Tin-Foil-Hat:


----------



## Nfld Sapper (17 Feb 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tqxzWdKKu8

 ;D


----------

